# Vintage Breitling Navitimer 2100



## Gazoual99 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello guys,

My first quality watch was a Breitling Navitimer 2100. I suspect this is also knowed as the Pluton but that was back in the 80's. 
I rediscover this watch few weeks ago. Obviously the battery is to be changed and a good cleaning required. But I rememebered that the digital display didn't work. I was told by a Breitling retailer that the watch could be repair. That was back 8 years ago.

My question is: do you know if it is possible to renew or repair the movement? I was browsing the net last night and it seems that this watch is using the Japanese Mijota Y652 mouvement as per this link: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=98









The serial number is 0613 80190.
I am also interested to found as much as information about this particular time peace.

Thanks guyy..


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi. A little over a year ago, I sent my Jupiter Pilot in for repair. It uses the Miyota 3510. Breitling USA replaced the whole movement. It seems to me that if this movement is available, yours would be too. ( Assuming it needs to be replaced) Send it to your nearest authorized Breitling repair center, and they will give you an estimate. Cheers, Bob


----------



## altro (Apr 29, 2005)

Gazoual99 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My first quality watch was a Breitling Navitimer 2100. I suspect this is also knowed as the Pluton but that was back in the 80's.
> I rediscover this watch few weeks ago. Obviously the battery is to be changed and a good cleaning required. But I rememebered that the digital display didn't work. I was told by a Breitling retailer that the watch could be repair. That was back 8 years ago.
> ...


Hi Gazoual99,

First an apology - unfortunately the version of my Pluton history article in the Breitling articles dates from May last year and is not entirely accurate for your Pluton ref 80190 Navitimer 2100. I had done further research and changed the article within two or three weeks of the original post but that version was lost when the forum crashed a few weeks ago. So thanks for posing your question and sorry that my article gave the impression that your watch has a Miyota Y652 movement. In fact it was the later "New Pluton" that had that movement.

Here is an update to the first couple of paragraphs in the article:


1980 
The Pluton is introduced by Breitling in 1980, the year following the take-over of the company by the Schneider family. Along with the related Jupiter and Mars chronographs that use the same movement, the Pluton is designed for military pilots. These watches are advanced for their day; they combine LCD and quartz giving digital and analogue readouts. There are various bezel options. The model reference of the Pluton is 80 190. It has 'NAVITIMER QUARTZ 2100' on the dial.

A special version is issued to the Yugoslav Air Force and Air Defence in at least two dial/hands versions. 










Pluton issued by the Yugoslav Air Force and Air Defence (RV I PVO) - later non-military strap










Back of Yugoslav RV I PVO Pluton










Analogue/digital movement in the Pluton​
1986 
By 1986 the steel version is known as the 'New Pluton' and is available with a wind-rose (compass degrees) or 12-hour bezel. The movement is now the Japanese Miyota Y652. Functions include 12 or 24 hour indication with two time zones, a split-seconds chronograph accurate to 1/100th sec, date and alarm. It has batons and "NAVITIMER QUARTZ 3100" on the dial (Note: model reference is 80 191, not 3100). It is available on a leather strap or a 'Pluton' steel bracelet. As well as the steel version, in 1986 the previous Pluton ref 80 190 continues in 18K yellow gold with a blue dial and diamonds set at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock.


Your image has not uploaded correctly - if you email it to me I will post it for you.

Regards,


----------



## Gazoual99 (Mar 14, 2006)

Many thanks for your replies. Very helpfull (as always). I will contact my nearest dealer in few days.









Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Georgie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello,
I face the same problem with my NAVITIMER 2100 Pluton (Yugoslav Air Force). The movement is dead and the Breitling retailer in France told me there is nothing to do.
Did you find a solution?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Marble (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, you have to look for Microma lcd/analog or Realtime quartz watches, they have the same movement (ESA 900.231).

Like this, but this one is expensive:
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/New-eta-esa...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## isidoror (Aug 28, 2008)

Marble,
Do you know the model of the Realtime? I tried to google it, but realtime quartz returns a lot of electronic stuff (microprocessors, dsp..) Also, the name of the microma that has the same movement? It will be helpfull to search in ebay.
I have a pic of the microma that I need, but I can't identify it :-(
Thanks!


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

isidoror said:


> Marble,
> Do you know the model of the Realtime? I tried to google it, but realtime quartz returns a lot of electronic stuff (microprocessors, dsp..) Also, the name of the microma that has the same movement? It will be helpfull to search in ebay.
> I have a pic of the microma that I need, but I can't identify it :-(
> Thanks!


on the odd occasion i've seen these on eBay i've been searching the 'title and description' for 'breitling LCD' on a 'worldwide' basis.


----------



## wdethoma (2 mo ago)

Hello. Anyone have the manual on how to use the analog part? Thanks


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Google search.. 4 seconds of effort..





__





User manual Breitling Pluton (4 pages)


Manual Breitling Pluton. View the Breitling Pluton manual for free or ask your question to other Breitling Pluton owners.




www.manua.ls





Thread closed.


----------

